# Ola Englund Washburn Signature Announced



## Draceius (Jun 30, 2013)

> Washburn just announced my upcoming Solar signature line of guitars. Stay tuned for specs and info on the series.
> 
> And yes I'm stoked as f* to be doing this with the company that housed the greatest metal guitar player alive, Dimebag Darrell. In my opinion they did the best Dime guitars out there.



Who honestly didn't see this coming?

EDIT: the quote from washburn themselves:


> Washburn Guitars Announces Ola Englund as Its Newest Signature Artist
> 
> Buffalo Grove, IL, July 1st, 2013 - Washburn Guitars proudly announces the addition of highly respected guitarist/producer Ola Englund to the Washburn Parallaxe Series family of endorsers. Washburn and Ola Englund are currently developing a line of signature guitars together called the Parallaxe Solar Series which will be available later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

Considering Ola has sigs from other companies still and such...

Man...I really never liked Washburn, but it seems something is breathing new breath into the company since they are working with Astral (Strandberg) and now Englund with the new Parallax series...


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 30, 2013)

> that housed the greatest metal guitar player *alive*, Dimebag Darrell.


Wait what ? 
-i didn't know about it
-No religion sprung up from this yet ?

An evertune Washy, now.... interessting.


----------



## SimonEriksson (Jun 30, 2013)

Huh... so there is a god.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 30, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Considering Ola has sigs from other companies still and such...
> 
> Man...I really never liked Washburn, but it seems something is breathing new breath into the company since they are working with Astral (Strandberg) and now Englund with the new Parallax series...



He doesn't have sigs with anybody right now besides Washburn, he cancelled the S7 deal. Any of the guitars from other companies (Siggi and Black Cat) that have the Ola inlays are just customs he had built.



This is really exciting. I think the Parallaxe series is really going to do well and help revitalize Washburn. And I am sure that with Ola in on the company we can see some help in making 7 strings just right for the modern player. This goes for Keith Merrow and Schecter as well.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 30, 2013)

I approve of this.


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 30, 2013)

Wasn't unexpected.


----------



## Rommel (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats Ola.


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Jun 30, 2013)

This is pretty cool. Good for him and Mr. Merrow. I have both Washburn and Schecter guitars and they are great. Anticipating the future I am.


----------



## Fantomas (Jun 30, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Man...I really never liked Washburn, but it seems something is breathing new breath into the company since they are working with Astral (Strandberg) and now Englund with the new Parallax series...



This, something goods seems to be happening at Washburn.


----------



## RuffeDK (Jun 30, 2013)

So Ola *finally* left Strictly 7, and now joining up with Washburn. Interesting!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 30, 2013)

Washburn is taking it in a whole new level with that whole Ola, Fortin, Marcus, DeMaio collaboration! 

But no one can disagree that the WM526s were ....ing awesome guitars!! 
Let's see, how the new signature guitar will be...


----------



## Basti (Jun 30, 2013)

well this doesn't affect me.

But good for Ola and Washburn, I await pics and stuff


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 30, 2013)

So how do endorsements like this work with respect to selling the instruments made by the old company? Like, can S7 still sell the Solar instruments if they don't use Ola's name?


----------



## Draceius (Jun 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> So how do endorsements like this work with respect to selling the instruments made by the old company? Like, can S7 still sell the Solar instruments if they don't use Ola's name?



His signature was fairly barebones with them though, it was a slightly modified version of their existing model (The cobra I believe), only adding in the inlay, 26 frets, and headstock change. S7 won't have a hard time continuing on, they'll probably just add it as on option on the cobra description.


----------



## JPMike (Jun 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> So how do endorsements like this work with respect to selling the instruments made by the old company? Like, can S7 still sell the Solar instruments if they don't use Ola's name?



Yes, they will change the model name and remove the logo from the fretboard. 

Actually, there are examples of models that companies changed their names and did slight mods, but I don't recall at the moment.


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> Wasn't unexpected.


I tend to agree with this.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 30, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Yes, they will change the model name and remove the logo from the fretboard.
> 
> Actually, there are examples of models that companies changed their names and did slight mods, but I don't recall at the moment.



Peavy 5150. 

EVH owns the rights to '5150' but not the components of the amp. When he made the move to Fender (to make the 5150III) Peavey changed the name to 6505 (to symbolise the start of peavey in '65, to the end of the EVH association in '05) The amp itself is exactly the same, more or less. 

Congrats to Ola. looking forward to seeing what this sig looks like!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 30, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Peavy 5150.
> 
> EVH owns the rights to '5150' but not the components of the amp. When he made the move to Fender (to make the 5150III) Peavey changed the name to 6505 (to symbolise the start of peavey in '65, to the end of the EVH association in '05) The amp itself is exactly the same, more or less.
> 
> Congrats to Ola. looking forward to seeing what this sig looks like!



You actually made me remember, thanks!!

Also, the EBMM EVH Model which was renamed to Axis after Eddie left EBMM.


----------



## Samark (Jun 30, 2013)

Great news, good luck to Ola and Washburn


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Washburn is taking it in a whole new level with that whole Ola, Fortin, Marcus, DeMaio collaboration!
> 
> But no one can disagree that the WM526s were ....ing awesome guitars!!
> Let's see, how the new signature guitar will be...



Dude, they were the only Washburn I ever liked.....so much that I went out and bought one awhile back. (Don't have it anymore sadly.)

But this new mix with Astral and guys like Englund (all these boys who have gotten mad popular lately) will be interesting.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

JPMike said:


> You actually made me remember, thanks!!
> 
> Also, the EBMM EVH Model which was renamed to Axis after Eddie left EBMM.



Yep. Ding!

Eddie has left quite a few companies and taken his names/trademarks with him. (Like when he left Peavey and went to Fender for amps. And when he left EBMM and went to Fender for guitars.)


----------



## purpledc (Jun 30, 2013)

What I find funny about Ola's statement is that the company that washburn is today has virtually none of the old employees working for them and they arent even in the same factory anymore. Literally everything that could change has changed since dimes guitars were made. And according to one of the main builders of the old custom shops have told me that he would rather have the korean dimes than one of the guitars he built in the custom shop. And that is from one of the guys who built the damn things. So for ola to be happy he is dealing with the company that was responsible for the best dime signatures made? Well I guess in name only that is correct.



Hollowway said:


> So how do endorsements like this work with respect to selling the instruments made by the old company? Like, can S7 still sell the Solar instruments if they don't use Ola's name?



well apparently he simply didnt renew his contract and he states that anyone who has placed an order for a S7G solar will still get their guitar. But honestly, I dont know Id still want the thing if the guy whos signature instrument it is doesnt even want them anymore. But I saw this coming the minute he had a randall deal going. I mean, it was this, parker or jay turser.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 30, 2013)

JPMike said:


> You actually made me remember, thanks!!
> 
> Also, the EBMM EVH Model which was renamed to Axis after Eddie left EBMM.


There are actually 3 brands selling the same model, Peavey has the same design as well. 













Find the 7 mistakes


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 30, 2013)

Hopefully these will be higher quality US made ones right?


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jun 30, 2013)

Found some leaked pics on Ola's facebook, I'm not too stoked


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 30, 2013)

Next big hit in the guitar industry, almost matches the hello kitty strat line.


----------



## dwizted (Jun 30, 2013)

Ola has really blown up in the past couple of years. He be the man right now in the metal world...


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2013)

> legendary bands such as Six Feet Under, *Feared* and recently joined Swedish melodic death metal band The Haunted.



Feared? Legendary?


----------



## Rojne (Jul 1, 2013)

Rick said:


> Feared? Legendary?



Who cares? haha The Haunted and Six Feet Under are quite legendary! 

Looking forward to see what Ola's bringing to the table with Washburn!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

Totally OT, but whenever I see the name Englund I think Robert, not Ola. I'm waaay to into those '80s error horror movies.


----------



## JPMike (Jul 1, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude, they were the only Washburn I ever liked.....so much that I went out and bought one awhile back. (Don't have it anymore sadly.)
> 
> But this new mix with Astral and guys like Englund (all these boys who have gotten mad popular lately) will be interesting.



Tell me about it, I had a red one and a black one!! Sick guitars!! 

But the Keene-Green one was the shit!! If I find one lurking around, I might actually grab it. 


As far as the Astral partnership, the 2 out of the 4 names are quite big, talking about Strandberg and Fortin, no one can deny Standberg's innovation on the Ergonomic guitars and of course Fortin's amps are amazing. 
The other 2 guys don't really say much to me. No offense to anyone, but I don't even know who these guys really are and what they have actually achieved so far in the business. 
I guess, Allan Marcus is a guitar player and the DeMaio guy is like a player too? I won't lie I haven't done quite some research about them, but I guess to be in the whole Astral thing there must be a reason.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jul 1, 2013)

Speaking of the Keene's Washburn, I had the opportunity to talk to him when he came to my city for a show. I asked him about why he was using Jackson's, (I'm a Jackson fanboy), and what happened with Washburn. He said Jackson is one of the top shred guitar company's out there, and told me how Washburn turned to shit while he was touring. He'd need a guitar because one of his would be on the frits or something, and they essentially told him to .... off. I'm not taking sides or anything, just saying what he told me. 

Then after I showed him a picture of my 1988 Charvel Model 4 and he loved it  



JPMike said:


> But the Keene-Green one was the shit!! If I find one lurking around, I might actually grab it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, sometime during the late 2000's they went downhill and didn't put much effort into their electric line, it looked like. Glad to see they're getting back up there. 

Interested in a Washburn Solar.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 1, 2013)

MetalHeadMat said:


> Speaking of the Keene's Washburn, I had the opportunity to talk to him when he came to my city for a show. I asked him about why he was using Jackson's, (I'm a Jackson fanboy), and what happened with Washburn. He said Jackson is one of the top shred guitar company's out there, and told me how Washburn turned to shit while he was touring. He'd need a guitar because one of his would be on the frits or something, and they essentially told him to .... off. I'm not taking sides or anything, just saying what he told me.
> 
> Then after I showed him a picture of my 1988 Charvel Model 4 and he loved it



Considering that a Washburn WM526 probably hasn't been made in years.......the only guitars Washburn seems to make are the lower end models like the HM series. I have not seen anything relatively high-end or at least semi-upper-mid-end come out of Washburn in years. Ever since I have started playing, I have just seen low-end shit come from them (I mean, go on Ebay, Craigslist, or Guitar Center Used, or go to a local Washburn dealer and it will confirm what I just said. I have not seen any relatively high-end Washburns made in years). Also, what Keene said doesn't surprise me and what I said maybe confirms Keene's point.

Sure, the WM526s with the Parker necks and fretboards were ....ing sweet, but I think he and Hauch have found a niche with Jackson. (Sure beats them playing Ibanez axes and says something.  ) I wonder why they got custom Bernie Rico guitars but don't play them though?...Wes Hauch's Rico was sold on here recently. (I had a guy even offer it to me in a trade).


----------



## wookie606 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good on Washburn.

I have always loved Washburn for non metal things and now I can look to them to bring the pain when I want a solid metal monster!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2013)

Rojne said:


> Who cares? haha The Haunted and Six Feet Under are quite legendary!



I'm in total agreement with that statement.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 1, 2013)

The Washburn WM526's were too expensive to product and they weren't making enough money off of them. Around that time Washburn decided to change directions with their instruments and seemed to want to move away from the metal scene. That is when a lot of endorsers left. At least that is what I was told a few years ago when we still dealt Washburn.

They tried bringing back the WM series with all wood necks and different headstocks, but those didn't seem to do as well. I think it was because everyone missed the Parker necks and didn't like the new headstock designs. One of my students has a limited run with the wooden neck, OFR, Sustainer and more. It is a sweet guitar.

Everything Washburn that we had in was pretty damn great. Especially the USA stuff. I miss having their stuff in our store.


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I refuse to call this thing 'The Washburn Parallaxe Solar Series', this will be called simply 'The Washburn Solar', that is all.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 1, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Dude, they were the only Washburn I ever liked.....so much that I went out and bought one awhile back. (Don't have it anymore sadly.)



Also, the N2/N24/N4, and more recently the N7 are awesome, too. My N2 was almost the perfect budget guitar, only missing out on the trem. TBH, I don't really care about Ola Englund's stuff at all, I just hope this collaboration will make some youtube watchers think about getting a Washburn. The company that made WM526 and the N-series deserves more attention.


----------



## Doomlord (Jul 1, 2013)

Forgive me but I have only been semi-listening to the negative press S7 has been getting lately. Did they do something specifically to piss Ola off?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 1, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> Forgive me but I have only been semi-listening to the negative press S7 has been getting lately. Did they do something specifically to piss Ola off?



Nope. His 2 year contract ended and he decided not to sign for a renewal. No hard feeling from him at all (at least none publicly made known)


----------



## Doomlord (Jul 1, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Nope. His 2 year contract ended and he decided not to sign for a renewal. No hard feeling from him at all (at least none publicly made known)



Ahh, thank you for the follow up.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking forward to specs


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 1, 2013)

> "It has now been almost two years since I signed up with Strictly 7 Guitars. We set out to design an awesome playing and killer looking signature guitar built to my specs. This has been a dream for me from when I started playing guitar in my teens. Dimebag, John Petrucci, Steve Vai among others have/had their own guitar models built to their own specs. If I ever could have something like that I would be the happiest guy in the world.
> To be completely honest I didn't think they would sell more than one of them(probably my dad buying that only one) but that didn't matter too much. I still had a signature guitar! A life long dream! And it was good also to boot!
> 
> A lot has happened to me in the last two years, I've joined bands, kept on with my demos, even have a signature amp coming out from Randall. I quit my job to go full-time with music. I've met a lot of awesome people and made a lot of new friends.
> ...



Hope that helps you, Doomlord


----------



## mgh (Jul 1, 2013)

the Washburn entry guitars in the UK market were excellent too - I had an X200 Pro, genuine Seymour Duncans (coil-tapped!), Grover tuners, Buzz Feiten, <£200 (c $275)...the Idol range were also excellent.


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got an X50 ProFE that still sees quite a lot of playtime; I've not been at all interested in the more recent models though - will be fun to see how this turns out! Was disappointed by the 12th fret inlay on the standard Parallaxe stuff so hopefully this will at least be getting the Ola inlay...


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad to see Washburn stepping up their game! I felt bad that such an old company had fallen to just making lower-mid level guitars because their occasional high end stuff was amazing!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't wait for pics. Can someone tell why ola left s7? And are the solars still available?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2013)

Scroll up 4 posts.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 1, 2013)

With all those technical specs, I may have to grab one if it doesn't come in fricken black xD


----------



## Curt (Jul 1, 2013)

Ola with Washburn was expected. If I were in his position, on the roster that my favorite guitarist was on, I would be the happiest man alive.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 1, 2013)

I guess Ola really wants those brootal Wayne's World tonez.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone else remember these? I used to heart these so much, but never could afford one. By the time I could I didn't want one anymore, but they were so cool, in an original Batmobile way.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 1, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Anyone else remember these? I used to heart these so much, but never could afford one. By the time I could I didn't want one anymore, but they were so cool, in an original Batmobile way.


 
X series I think?


----------



## chassless (Jul 2, 2013)

^ that's modded right ?


----------



## steffgang (Jul 3, 2013)

Hopefully that means Washburn will bring in some better looking body shapes. Their current line up doesn't seem exciting at all. I remember the X series from the past and also wanted one badly


----------



## steffgang (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually liked alot this one :


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 3, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ that's modded right ?



In what sense? The binding is stock. Not sure about the pups, etc. But at the time I thought that red binding was just the cat's meow.


----------



## chassless (Jul 3, 2013)

really ? i never saw that binding anywhere before. i even skimmed through the catalogues on their website  strange. its body is exactly that of an X series though


----------



## guitartuzi (Jul 4, 2013)

Wasn't unexpected. good luck to Ola and Washburn&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## Fiction (Jul 4, 2013)

Honestly not huge on Ola himself, just musical preference-wise, but I'm genuinely excited for this, I've always loved washburn and god damn I'm excited to see where they go with this, bring back the metal washies!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 4, 2013)

chassless said:


> really ? i never saw that binding anywhere before. i even skimmed through the catalogues on their website  strange. its body is exactly that of an X series though



Yeah, it was the BBR (black black red) series from the '80s:

http://www.matsumoku.org/models/washburn/catalogs/bbr/bbr_pg1_web.jpg.html


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm hoping that I get the new price list for new Washburn stuff soon - i recently got the dealer account with the Canadian distributor.

I'd love to see Washburn re-release these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

That's my friend's dream guitar. If they ever reissued it, I think he'd die of a heart attack.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I'm hoping that I get the new price list for new Washburn stuff soon - i recently got the dealer account with the Canadian distributor.
> 
> I'd love to see Washburn re-release these.




That reminds me of this guerilla custom guitar: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...-knuckle-warpig-recessed-tonepros-bridge.html

Edit: Holy holy didn't count the frets thats nuts


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

So... Why the Buzz Feiten system and not the Earvana compensating nuts? What's the difference?


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> So... Why the Buzz Feiten system and not the Earvana compensating nuts? What's the difference?



Washburn has a history with Feiten installations and probably already has the licensing to use it. No sense changing something that works for them.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Washburn has a history with Feiten installations and probably already has the licensing to use it. No sense changing something that works for them.



I see. But what is the difference except for what buss feiten does for one string, Earvana does for every string? Or do I have this complete ass backwards?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone saying they don't like Washburn has never played an N4.....


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 4, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I see. But what is the difference except for what buss feiten does for one string, Earvana does for every string? Or do I have this complete ass backwards?



Buzz Feiten is for every string. They create a some sort of compensated nut for the guitar when it's setup: How It Works


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Jul 5, 2013)

He got out just in time.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 5, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Anyone saying they don't like Washburn has never played an N4.....



Or an N7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Anyone saying they don't like Washburn don't have good taste in guitars


----------



## fortisursus (Jul 5, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> I'm hoping that I get the new price list for new Washburn stuff soon - i recently got the dealer account with the Canadian distributor.
> 
> I'd love to see Washburn re-release these.



And here I thought I was the only only one who had a thing for crackled finishes.

Anyway I'm always a fan of change ups. Hopefully some cool stuff will come out of Washburn in these upcoming years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2013)

Ola posted an update:


----------



## jfrey (Jul 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola posted an update:



ok my GAS is coming out


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2013)

If that was actually it, I'd buy it.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jul 5, 2013)

A baritone 7 with the neck joint of the nuno series...I would fap to that.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 5, 2013)

MikeyLawless said:


> A baritone 7 with the neck joint of the nuno series...I would fap to that.



Don't know about baritone but the Paralaxe series has 7s with that neck joint coming


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jul 5, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Don't know about baritone but the Paralaxe series has 7s with that neck joint coming



I saw the 6 with the joint...so there is definately a davies cutaway production model due out in a 7?


----------



## Tree (Jul 6, 2013)

Could this be it?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtaUNJTRzAo
@1:58


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2013)

That's a standard Washburn Parallaxe.


----------



## Zado (Jul 16, 2013)

ok,they definitely copied my blue banshee project





I want a refound


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 4, 2013)

Bump:


----------



## chassless (Aug 4, 2013)

trlelelel


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't believe 'extended cutaway' is a feature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I can't believe 'extended cutaway' is a feature.



How many guitars do you know of that make use of the Stephen's Extended Cutaway?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 7, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I can't believe 'extended cutaway' is a feature.



You might want to look up what the Stevens Cutaway actually is


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 7, 2013)

I have to admit, I was pretty clueless as to what it actually was. Just did a read up on it and it sounds pretty awesome! now I want one haha.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 7, 2013)

I hated Washburn until I owned one


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 7, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> You might want to look up what the Stevens Cutaway actually is


I've seen it, still, it doesn't strike me as a feature per se.

Different horses for different courses, and all that, then!


----------



## Fiction (Aug 7, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I've seen it, still, it doesn't strike me as a feature per se.
> 
> Different horses for different courses, and all that, then!



So you're saying Bolt-on, Set-neck or neck-through is not a feature, because stephens cutaway is just another neck joint..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2013)

Plus, as said before, there's only a handful of production guitars that made use of it. To my knowledge, only the Washburn Nuno and EC series used them.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 7, 2013)

Fiction said:


> So you're saying Bolt-on, Set-neck or neck-through is not a feature, because stephens cutaway is just another neck joint..


Yup, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## chassless (Aug 7, 2013)

Fiction said:


> So you're saying Bolt-on, Set-neck or neck-through is not a feature, because stephens cutaway is just another neck joint..



i think it's considered a feature because it's patented



MontaraMike said:


> I hated Washburn until I owned one



which one ?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 7, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I've seen it, still, it doesn't strike me as a feature per se.
> 
> Different horses for different courses, and all that, then!



You mean, an absolutely heel-less neck transition without even any deepening as it gets to the higher frets isn't a "feature"?

I guess bridge types and forearm contours aren't features either.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 7, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> I've seen it, still, it doesn't strike me as a feature per se.



DRUGS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2013)

Not much of an update, but according to their Facebook, we should see something the Solar during Winter NAMM.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 7, 2013)

Worth coming back from the dead to post that I sure hope this means we will get an affordable quality guitar with Evertune and True Temperament


----------



## Fenceclimber (Oct 8, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Worth coming back from the dead to post that I sure hope this means we will get an affordable quality guitar with Evertune and True Temperament



Probably not TT frets, well at least not on all of the new Solars.







From Ola's facebook.


> Wooooahhh got a new picture from Washburn. It's setup after my specs. One for the chugs and one for the leads!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2013)

I was trying to look for that picture. Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

So, according to Ola, his guitar is going to have a "totally new" body and headstock shape that Washburn hasn't used.



> the head and body shape is new and designed by me together with the guys at the brand. This way it will be a totally new shape from the brand, and it feels more like a signature rather than a revamped guitar model.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! Cant wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## chassless (Oct 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to Ola, his guitar is going to have a "totally new" body and headstock shape that Washburn hasn't used.



... a 'berg ?


----------



## Foe (Oct 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to Ola, his guitar is going to have a "totally new" body and headstock shape that Washburn hasn't used.



"Totally new?!" Ugh, I say...let's just hope Ola has better aesthetic tastes than the rest of the Washburn artists...no offense meant to those of you who dig any of those lines...

Anyway, what's the source of this new info?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 21, 2013)

The source of the info is Ola, as quoted from his FB a couple posts above yours.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> The source of the info is Ola, as quoted from his FB a couple posts above yours.



Actually I got it from MG.org. 


Don't kill me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2013)

And he speaks about the shape again.



> Not sure what's up but I've been getting 4-5 messages from people asking about the body shape of the upcoming Washburn Parallaxe Guitars Solar in the last day.
> 
> Just to be clear, the Solar is still a super-strat design. It's just that it was designed by Sylvain Razorimages.com , me and the people at Washburn.
> 
> I wish I could tell you that it's a cock shaped guitar but I don't think Washburn would allow that(even if it is my dream to own a cockshaped guitar one day. One day cock-guitar, one day...)


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm glad its a non-standard Washburn design. If it has inline 6 or 7 string headstock I hope he keeps it reversed.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually I got it from MG.org.
> 
> 
> Don't kill me.



Now that I killed him (RIP HeHasTheJazzHands), Ola did mention this on FACEBOOK again yesterday as seen above.

HeHasTheJazzHands' funeral will take place in a location to be announced later, as soon as I get the Westboro nutters on the phone to picket it. Carry on.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 22, 2013)

RIP HHTJH


----------



## technomancer (Oct 22, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> I'm glad its a non-standard Washburn design. If it has inline 6 or 7 string headstock I hope he keeps it reversed.



Looking at the headstock shadow from the pic above, it looks like a reverse inline (either that or the left hand tuners are in a REALLY weird location )


----------



## Axayacatl (Oct 22, 2013)

YJGB said:


> RIP HHTJH



HeHadTheJazzHands


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 22, 2013)

Axayacatl said:


> HeHadTheJazzHands



At least we still have his gifs to remember him by.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm typing this from the pits of hell. Sorry guys. 

EDIT: 



SoItGoesRVA said:


> At least we still have his gifs to remember him by.



Thought this would be more appropriate.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 22, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> At least we still have his gifs to remember him by.



he only has one jazz hand now.

If you're Jedi and you know it, clap your hands.


----------



## mcd (Oct 22, 2013)

YJGB said:


> he only has one jazz hand now.
> 
> If you're Jedi and you know it, clap your hand.



Fixed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 22, 2013)

mcd said:


> Fixed


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2013)

Im sure the beard gave him a quick, painful death.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe Washburn will follow Jackson and start making RGAs.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Maybe Washburn will follow Jackson and start making RGAs.



the normal Jacksons are still pretty Jackson

bulb's customs... thank god they are one offs


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thought this would be more appropriate.



He hath returned!!!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> He hath returned!!!


Where the hell do you keep finding these appropriate gifs....


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 22, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Looking at the headstock shadow from the pic above, it looks like a reverse inline (either that or the left hand tuners are in a REALLY weird location )



Dang, not only are you omniscient about all things guitar, but now I find out that you're like Gil Grissom with the observational forensics!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 22, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Where the hell do you keep finding these appropriate gifs....



This is the internet... Rule 34 always applies


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 22, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> This is the internet... Rule 34 always applies


Ummm.. I don't think that is the rule you are looking for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought it was for other things than porn. Although spending too much time on urban dictionary has kind of ruined my internet vocab. I'll keep quiet.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 22, 2013)

YJGB said:


> he only has one jazz hand now.
> 
> If you're Jedi and you know it, clap your hands.


Luke Skywalker clapping his hand would result in *CL*.













If you got this one, you have good taste in books.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 22, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I thought it was for other things than porn. Although spending too much time on urban dictionary has kind of ruined my internet vocab. I'll keep quiet.



Rule 34: If it exists, there is pr0n of it. No exceptions.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm typing this from the pits of hell. Sorry guys.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahaha! +rep!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Ummm.. I don't think that is the rule you are looking for.



But by the time you've found the appropriate gif, the previous one is already rule 34'd


----------



## Fenceclimber (Oct 23, 2013)

From Olas facebook:
Washburn Parallaxe Solar 6 prototype


> Question: Sexy looking beast. The actual production model will also have an Evertune in it?
> 
> 
> Answer: Ola Englund (Fearedse): depends which model you get more info soon


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

> Question: Sexy looking beast. The actual production model will also have an Evertune in it?
> 
> 
> Answer: Ola Englund (Fearedse): depends which model you get more info soon



YAY, options!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohman, I dig the hell out of this. The strap button placement (on the back of upper horn) makes me very excited as well


----------



## Skullet (Oct 23, 2013)

I dig - Look forward to seeing this and the other model (s?) he is refering to


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 23, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Maybe Washburn will follow Jackson and start making RGAs.



And it looks like they have done this! Looks pretty slick so far and having another guitar with the Evertune bridge is awesome.


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> And it looks like they have done this! Looks pretty slick so far and having another guitar with the Evertune bridge is awesome.


 RGA's from everyone but Ibanez


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2013)

Well hot damn, if that isn't one of the prettiest little things I've seen


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm assuming a 7 and 8 string are in order.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 23, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> *Obama*, I dig the hell out of this.



That's how I first read it and I just thought "lolwut?  "

I am excitebike for this guitar.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Foe (Oct 23, 2013)

No tone knob?! w00t!

Does anyone use "w00t" anymore? Besides me, that is... 

Anyway, anxiously awaiting the pricing...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

Foe said:


> No tone knob?! w00t!
> 
> Does anyone use "w00t" anymore? Besides me, that is...
> 
> Anyway, anxiously awaiting the pricing...



2005 called, they want their leetspeek back. 

And I also wonder... There's no pricing out for the standard Parallaxe series yet, but I'm betting with the evertune, this'll be around $1000 - $1200.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2005 called, they want their leetspeek back.
> 
> And I also wonder... There's no pricing out for the standard Parallaxe series yet, but I'm betting with the evertune, this'll be around $1000 - $1200.



\/\/47'5 \/\/r0n8 \/\/17|-| 13375p34|{?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Oct 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I also wonder... There's no pricing out for the standard Parallaxe series yet, but I'm betting with the evertune, this'll be around $1000 - $1200.



Sweetwater has some of them up for preorder already. Based in the current model prices I'd guess around the $1000 mark as well.

Edit:http://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=parallaxe


----------



## Fenceclimber (Oct 23, 2013)

Just noticed the thread title.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 23, 2013)

But that knob placement...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

I like it. It's not in the way of my picking hand.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 23, 2013)

Need more pics.

Any specs yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

Nope. Said he can't reveal much yet, apparently.


----------



## Charvel7string (Oct 23, 2013)

i cant wait to see the specs this has to be my next buy


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like it. It's not in the way of my picking hand.



Well unfortunately for me it happens to be placed exactly where my fingers go when I mute  I move my hand quite a bit in my music.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2013)

Dude you got huge hands.


----------



## Charvel7string (Oct 23, 2013)

lol ill have ola everything!!!!!!!!!!!! satan and solar


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> \/\/47'5 \/\/r0n8 \/\/17|-| 13375p34|{?



wrong would not be right unless is was wron8 

I'd probably buy something Randall before something Washburn. I miss my RM4 RT2/50. So many tubes though ha. And so heavy [Power Amp].


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 24, 2013)

It looks awsome so far! Stoked!

At least I now have a 2nd option if Ibanez screwup Jake's production version of his signature axe.


----------



## Acrid (Oct 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I like it. It's not in the way of my picking hand.



Much prefer this control placement too, I've modded most of my guitars to have no tone and moved the volume out the way into the tone position. Looking forward too seeing the full reveal!


----------



## Valnob (Oct 24, 2013)

Solar proto headstock, 6 in line reverse.


----------



## Acrid (Oct 24, 2013)

Valnob said:


> Solar proto headstock, 6 in line reverse.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Oct 24, 2013)

Holy crap. That headstock. I... can't... express my love without having to change underpants. I think I might need a Washburn in my life when these hit the stores.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 24, 2013)

Why Evertune and locking tuners  Probably for the ease of restringing, but still.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Why Evertune and locking tuners  Probably for the ease of restringing, but still.



That's pretty much the main reason why everyone gets locking tuners. Shitload easier for re-stringing.

and this was my first thought when I saw the headstock...


----------



## SDMFVan (Oct 24, 2013)

I just filled the cup.


----------



## Allealex (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll probably get killed.. But I have to say that right now I'm a bit disappointed, I mean Evertune and locking tuners but the guitar itself is nothing special, but is probably because I was expecting the perfect guitar. Dunno


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2013)

What else is there to expect? Some of his favorite guitars are Ibbys, and he probably liked the S7G shape so much that he wanted Washburn to do it, too.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 24, 2013)

The headstock looks like the Agile inline. Maybe i'm wrong, but it looks pretty close.


----------



## Allealex (Oct 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What else is there to expect? Some of his favorite guitars are Ibbys, and he probably liked the S7G shape so much that he wanted Washburn to do it, too.



I'll probably change my mind, since in the pics you can't see much, and my favourite guitars are Ibbys as well. Let's see what happens! 
Even though I wouldn't like to considering this one, my GAS list for 2014 is already filled! Too much nice stuff incoming next year, wallet is crying


----------



## chassless (Oct 24, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> The headstock looks like the Agile inline. Maybe i'm wrong, but it looks pretty close.



it looks a bit more curvacious than the Agile headstock. i'd say it looks more like a BRJ headstock.


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does it have a Buzz Feiten tuning system as well? If so this thing is insane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2013)

All the Parallaxe guitars do, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one did, too.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Oct 24, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Does it have a Buzz Feiten tuning system as well? If so this thing is insane.



yup, it says that on the back of the head stock.

I'm looking forward to getting one for sure. It has every aesthetic feature I'd want in a guitar even if I didn't like Ola.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am buying this guitar if has evertune, which it look like it does. I would buy a 7 version over the 6 but I can settle with a 6 lol, on his fb I read something that looks like there will be a 7 version though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2013)

It also says "USA Custom Shop." 
But I'm pretty sure it'll have the Buzz Feiten system if it's a Parallaxe guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 24, 2013)

Looking great so far!


----------



## chassless (Oct 25, 2013)

i'm posting this on Ola's facebook page to ask for his own opinion on the matter.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 25, 2013)

Ola answered on his Fb page 

<<alright so maybe my spanish birth name "Hola Ingles" might do the trick, after all I'm a bout 0% spanish on my mothers side.>>


----------



## sweepingDemon (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## mniel8195 (Oct 28, 2013)

is that a v shaped neck or is that just the lighting?


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 28, 2013)

Another new shot


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> is that a v shaped neck or is that just the lighting?



It is. He explains it like a C shape with a little bit of a ridge. It's not as extreme as it looks, probably.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Oct 28, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> Another new shot



Interesting bridge! Any idea what it is? Those are some big frets too.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 28, 2013)

It's an Evertune Bridge


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's another one:





Well, it's a sixer, and I'm wondering if there will be a 7-string version. The V-shape neck profile is also very intriguing.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 28, 2013)

Has the scale length been given as of yet? (not going through 8 pages of aw hell naw)


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 28, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ola said there will be a 7


----------



## vilk (Oct 29, 2013)

Forgive me, I know this isn't exactly the right thread to be asking this in but... I'm totally surprised by this website's fascination with Ola Englund. He's the guitarist for The Haunted right? Last time I checked they are like, a melo-death band? I never hear anyone raving about The Haunted or any other melo-death bands around here... is Ola Englund's name getting thrown around so much just because he has cool guitars? Does the haunted even use 7 strings?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 29, 2013)

Ola has been doing video demos for quite a while and has a huge fanbase as a producer and as a player (especially ever since he finally let the closet soloist out ). He plays in his band Feared, Six Feet Under and The Haunted, so there's a bit more than "just" The Haunted on his plate.


----------



## vilk (Oct 29, 2013)

Is Feared very good? Or Ola Englund is mainly famous from his video demos? Did he produce like some super cool albums? I guess I don't understand how you get signature guitars from being a producer lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2013)

He wasn't in The Haunted until a couple of months ago.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 29, 2013)

looks like 2014 will be tough for the wallet and sigs axes


----------



## MBMoreno (Oct 29, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Is Feared very good? Or Ola Englund is mainly famous from his video demos? Did he produce like some super cool albums? I guess I don't understand how you get signature guitars from being a producer lol



You get signature gear if the company sees that you can help them, and in this case, Ola's name will sell a lot of those guitars. 
He is a great musician with a more or less extended fan base - fact is he can divulge the companies he is associated with, he has got huge exposure, even if on Youtube (disregarding his work with his bands, Youtube alone can be sufficient for it)


----------



## sakeido (Oct 29, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Is Feared very good? Or Ola Englund is mainly famous from his video demos? Did he produce like some super cool albums? I guess I don't understand how you get signature guitars from being a producer lol



as far as I know he kinda got his start on the road to almost-fame like he has now by being a wicked mixer who was more than willing to help out all the new guys that started cropping up when home recording got really easy. I remember him posting a lot on the Sneap forum.

then he got into the video demo thing. his support is very grassroots as a result imo, the guy is a beauty


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 29, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Forgive me, I know this isn't exactly the right thread to be asking this in but... I'm totally surprised by this website's fascination with Ola Englund. He's the guitarist for The Haunted right? Last time I checked they are like, a melo-death band? I never hear anyone raving about The Haunted or any other melo-death bands around here... is Ola Englund's name getting thrown around so much just because he has cool guitars? Does the haunted even use 7 strings?



Ola is known mostly on this forum and across the online guitar world for his youtube videos.

Why is he popular? Well he quit his job and one of the reasons was to record demo videos of gear and help out people who were interested in it and similar products. He has brought the Axe-fx, kemper, amps, pickups and many guitars to people's attention who would have otherwise never heard or been willing to try them.

That alone deserves a signature guitar. While I don't really like his playing/music I have enormous respect for the guy and really admire his dedication to his fan base and people who record at home.

Also you might want to check the Music Discussion and recording forum because a LOT of us are big Melo-Death fans.


----------



## zilla (Oct 30, 2013)

1987 Washburn g8 was my first "real" electric






And a painted neck on the solar?


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 30, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> It is. He explains it like a C shape with a little bit of a ridge. It's not as extreme as it looks, probably.


Argh, killer for me.


----------



## Dommak89 (Oct 30, 2013)

zilla said:


> And a painted neck on the solar?



Yup, that's what I thought ...


----------



## Ramone (Nov 3, 2013)

Damn, next year brings so many awesome guitars. Very nice design by Ola. I dig Evertune bridge a lot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Valnob (Nov 4, 2013)

Just saw the pic on fb aswell. Looks like a RG with the RGA cut (like the titan), but in sexier. I hope he keeps it in white (better than black (the S7G solar looked better in white)).


----------



## Zado (Nov 4, 2013)

looks good,I like that gloss white finish,it matches good with the shape


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Nov 4, 2013)

I LOVE that headstock! Not toooo out there and not too lame if you know what I mean. I like this guitar for that alone, the rest is a bonus!


----------



## nikolix (Nov 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 
This guy might be ugly as hell, but this guitar is sure pretty!


----------



## chassless (Nov 6, 2013)

^ well that's not a pretty nice thing to say ...


----------



## Dommak89 (Nov 6, 2013)

So any news on a release date?


----------



## will_shred (Nov 6, 2013)

nikolix said:


> This guy might be ugly as hell, but this guitar is sure pretty!



How rude...


----------



## nikolix (Nov 6, 2013)

Joking dudes...


----------



## Allealex (Nov 6, 2013)

Not a fan of the headsotck, but those cutaways look soooooooooo cool


----------



## Heroin (Nov 6, 2013)

wow, that guitar is pretty much perfection in my eyes. I'd probably die if it had a seventh string


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a great looking guitar, no doubt, but I'll never understand oversized pickup routes considering the precision in which they can be routed.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm surprised. It actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## MBMoreno (Nov 7, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> That's a great looking guitar, no doubt, but I'll never understand oversized pickup routes considering the precision in which they can be routed.



The bases of the pickups are normally larger than the bobbins. That's why covered pickups look flush with the cavities.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

Yup. You can easily see the baseplate in this shot, and it's a bit bigger than the 2 bobbins combined.



Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Here's another one:


----------



## Allealex (Nov 7, 2013)

In action:


----------



## nikolix (Nov 7, 2013)

Is there a video somewhere? I wanna hear how this thing sounds!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2013)

> Making a video for a dear friend! You're probably not going to see this one in a very long time. But here's a picture just for teasing!


----------



## Allealex (Nov 7, 2013)

nikolix said:


> Is there a video somewhere? I wanna hear how this thing sounds!



Dude, if Ola's playing you can bet your ass it will sound brutally good


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm super curious as to how much these will go for. It's literally quite perfect in my eyes. If there was a 7 I'd order one of each right now.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 7, 2013)

MBMoreno said:


> The bases of the pickups are normally larger than the bobbins. That's why covered pickups look flush with the cavities.



Makes complete sense. Don't know how I overlooked that. haha


----------



## will_shred (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow... that's crazy. Think about it from Ola's perspective. He now has a signature guitar AND amp from the companies that Backed Dimebag Darrel. who he's expressed as one of his guitar hero's.

That must be quite humbling.


----------



## pstar (Nov 9, 2013)

endorsed by strictly 7 ?


----------



## jairic (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks really good!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2013)

pstar said:


> endorsed by strictly 7 ?



Nope.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 9, 2013)

pstar said:


> endorsed by strictly 7 ?



Nope that ended and he chose not to renew it.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 9, 2013)

sex beast 5000


----------



## nicktao (Nov 10, 2013)

If this comes with ss frets...


----------



## jokerpanda (Nov 12, 2013)

this thread shouldnt be in standard guitars?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 12, 2013)

Ola's usually known for using 7-strings, so OP probably thought a 7-string would have been announced first. Since his biggest bands are currently SFU and The Haunted, that's probably why they're focusing on 6-strings right now.


----------



## Acrid (Nov 13, 2013)

You can checkout the prototype in this vid.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 13, 2013)

Want one GAS!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 13, 2013)

Pics from the vid.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels like it looks like the body is made out of plastic?


----------



## chassless (Nov 13, 2013)

i feel like the body is made out of sweet christmas candy.


----------



## Helixx Guitars (Nov 15, 2013)

Where can I find the rest of this song guys?

Splawn Nitro - Metal - YouTube


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 15, 2013)

"Body made of plastic"? Like every single solid finish out there, then?


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 15, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> "Body made of plastic"? Like every single solid finish out there, then?


Nah, there's just something about that shade of white along with the shape of the horns. Sounds silly, I know


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 15, 2013)

A C-shaped neck with a little bit of a ridge?! Can anyone confirm that or give me more info?
Really like the look!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope this comes out in a few months because papa needs more guitars


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 17, 2013)

considering how much the s7g solar was. then a seven string washburn solar with an evertune should be around 2300 id buy it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2013)

Dat joint.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dat djoint.



Fixed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2013)

Full picture of a white hardtail one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do we even know the wood specs on these yet?


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 20, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Bitches!


----------



## Acrid (Nov 20, 2013)

Hizzah for the hardtail, keen to see the black version too.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Full picture of a white hardtail one.



Have prices been announced?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 20, 2013)

Play those ones with gloves !!!!


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 20, 2013)

Im not sure i bet they get the specs and the different model prices out soon. I bet it will be similar to what is old s7g sig was.


----------



## Ramone (Nov 20, 2013)

2300 would be too expensive imo. Props for Evertune though, it is unbelievably awesome.


----------



## Valnob (Nov 20, 2013)

Hipshot !


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 20, 2013)

Valnob said:


> Hipshot !



I don't think that's a Hipshot.

But I'm sure it will function just as well.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 20, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I don't think that's a Hipshot.
> 
> But I'm sure it will function just as well.


https://www.facebook.com/fearedse/posts/609814585744007

It is. Thank God that he offers both an Evertune version and a hardtail version.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 20, 2013)

Hm. Maybe it's a different version. It looks like a generic bridge to me, rather than Hipshot-branded. The saddles and the actual bridge seem different.

Oh well. Doesn't matter.


----------



## wilch (Nov 20, 2013)

^ +1 I thought the same thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2013)

By the looks of things, the cheaper models will have a generic Hipshot, and the higher-end model will have the real thing.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 20, 2013)

I WANT SPECS!


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 20, 2013)

That's just dandy. Having more options can make everyone happy.


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 20, 2013)

Charvel7string said:


> Pics from the vid.




Looks like a douglas headstock.... no likey  if it wasnt so grim reaper sythe-ish and more like the agile which is of that style, itd be alot better. but im digging the evertune! this still specs wise seems to be fairly promising. hope it has stainless frets.


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you see this?


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like the bridge on my AW-7.


----------



## Gitte (Nov 21, 2013)

That 7 string looks amazing  Let's hope that they will offer the 7 with the same awesome white finish!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2013)

I just realized those pickups were Duncan Designed. 

...If it's a baritone 7-string for a good price... 

EDIT: This one looks like the bootique model.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 21, 2013)

The amount of win in this thread


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 21, 2013)

That first 7-string made my eyes widen a bit there...not sure how I feel about the Evertune yet, so the first one would be the way I'd go. I hope they do it in white as well (or any other color, for that matter), but I'd still rock the black one.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks much better with the binding and without those body scallops. Those didn't do the Broderick sig or the Ibanez RGA427 any favors, and aren't doing it for me on this guitar either.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 21, 2013)

Damn it im gasing so hard... good thing im saving up 
View attachment 36479


----------



## Koneko (Nov 23, 2013)

Somebody knows what kind of wood it is ?









Source


----------



## sell2792 (Nov 24, 2013)

If that's a Ola model... is that Floyd Rose routing I see?


----------



## Fenceclimber (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it's an evertune routing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 24, 2013)

It is. WAY to big to be FR.


----------



## Koneko (Nov 24, 2013)

That definitely looks like an Evertune. Even the back of the bridge pup is empty.

Out of curiosity, (and a little off topic) did somebody knows what's going on with Strictly7 ? Seeing the pictures they're posting on their facebook, it seems that they're still regularly building some Solar models with Ola's logo. His contract with them is supposed to be over...


----------



## timbucktu123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Koneko said:


> That definitely looks like an Evertune. Even the back of the bridge pup is empty.
> 
> Out of curiosity, (and a little off topic) did somebody knows what's going on with Strictly7 ? Seeing the pictures they're posting on their facebook, it seems that they're still regularly building some Solar models with Ola's logo. His contract with them is supposed to be over...



those models are for the people who ordered them before his contract was up


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just realized those pickups were Duncan Designed.
> 
> ...If it's a baritone 7-string for a good price...
> 
> EDIT: This one looks like the bootique model.





shit, now I have to save up some money


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 24, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> those models are for the people who ordered them before his contract was up



It's really sad that those still aren't finished...

Hopefully his high end Washburn sig is a good price.


----------



## Koneko (Nov 24, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> those models are for the people who ordered them before his contract was up



That makes sense. I just didn't imagine they would have a waiting list of several months. Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 24, 2013)

Koneko said:


> That makes sense. I just didn't imagine they would have a waiting list of several months. Thanks.



You'd be extremely surprised.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 24, 2013)

Koneko said:


> That makes sense. I just didn't imagine they would have a waiting list of several months. Thanks.



An S7 build is considered finished the moment the neck and body wood appear in a video in an unfinished state.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 24, 2013)

i feel yah bro


----------



## BiPolarMachine (Nov 24, 2013)

From what Washburn says these models are all going to be 25.5" scales....


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 24, 2013)

25.5" is just fine, in my opinion.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 24, 2013)

No i hope not


----------



## Koneko (Nov 25, 2013)

BiPolarMachine said:


> From what Washburn says these models are all going to be 25.5" scales....



Seriously ?!? Any source ?


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 25, 2013)

checked, it is 25.5:/


----------



## sakeido (Nov 25, 2013)

BiPolarMachine said:


> From what Washburn says these models are all going to be 25.5" scales....



great, 25.5" is perfect for almost everything unless you are on sevenstring.org


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Nov 26, 2013)

> Couple of the changes I've addressed:
> -Washburn headstock logo being straight rather than curved
> -Inlay being bigger on 7-strings
> -Placement of top strap button
> ...


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 26, 2013)

then whats the magic string gauge i know with his s7g 7 string live since its 27.5 he uses ghs 10-60 in drop A


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 26, 2013)

Ola's string gauges were quite a bit lighter when using the 27.5" scale on the S7G Solar. If I'm not mistaken, it went as far as being an 008 for the high E to facilitate bending and lend a more balanced tone.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 26, 2013)

you correct i got my scales mixed up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2013)

For you impatient fuc_k_s, Ola finally posted a video showing off how the guitar sounds:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613126445412821


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For you impatient fuc_k_s, Ola finally posted a video showing off how the guitar sounds:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613126445412821



wow

so weedly

much shred


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 28, 2013)

Judging by your name and avatar, you are not a doge!!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For you impatient fuc_k_s, Ola finally posted a video showing off how the guitar sounds:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613126445412821



This video brought to you by School of Rock-era Jack Black


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For you impatient fuc_k_s, Ola finally posted a video showing off how the guitar sounds:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613126445412821



He really made that guitar talk


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 28, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Judging by your name and avatar, you are not a doge!!



Cate


----------



## chassless (Nov 28, 2013)

... birde


----------



## fwd0120 (Nov 28, 2013)

Table...


----------



## wilch (Nov 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For you impatient fuc_k_s, Ola finally posted a video showing off how the guitar sounds:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=613126445412821



lol!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2013)

Washburn Solar8 proto.


----------



## chassless (Nov 29, 2013)

^ i'm so buying that 8 string for my childhood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2013)

> New video in the making


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Valnob (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 8, 2013)

That satin black looks damn fine!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)

*Specs (PX Solar6ET):*
Alder body
Evertune bridge
Seymour Duncan SH-1 ('59) and SH-14 (Custom 5)
Quartersawn maple neck
Ebony board
24 frets
25.5'' neck
Set-neck
Dunlop jumbo frets
Buzz Feiten system
Grover locking tuners
Pearl white satin finish
Made in the USA


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 8, 2013)

Part of me refuses to acknowledge that the evertune bridge has any loss of tonality, I NEED to play these


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



omg, is that a Desrow gif on ss.org??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> omg, is that a Desrow gif on ss.org??



That's Francis, AKA Boogie2988.


----------



## Valnob (Dec 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's Francis, AKA Boogie2988.



And could this "Boogie2988" go on the internet with another alias that would include a music style and a body part ?


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 8, 2013)

Does the 7 strings have a spec sheet yet? If they're baritones, then I'll have a hard time choosing between that or the Merrow sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty sure Ola said it'll be 25.5''.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 8, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Schaug (Dec 8, 2013)

Damn that hipshot black 7 seems to be satin. NAAAAAAAAAAAAWWW! Im Haunted by the satin finishes. First Loomis, than RGD and now this.


----------



## zilla (Dec 8, 2013)

Painted neck?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 8, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Does the 7 strings have a spec sheet yet? If they're baritones, then I'll have a hard time choosing between that or the Merrow sig.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty sure Ola said it'll be 25.5''.



This means all the 7-string guitars in the Parallaxe line (there's another one, the PXM27) are 25.5". If this thing was an inch longer, it would have been really difficult to decide given what Schecter is offering in 2014. The question now is will one Schecter be enough?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 8, 2013)

MADE IN USA? 

I am in!


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 8, 2013)

thank god im saving up for one


----------



## Walterson (Dec 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Buzz Feiten system



That sucks. Seriously.

There is almost nothing more complicated. Be prepared to carry your guitar to a trained tech every time you want to change string gauges and get it back in tune afterwards....

Oh and don't try to tune a guitar with BFTS with a normal tuner or with flageolet tones. It will allways sound off. You need a special, programmable tuner if you want to get it right.










But you own a guitar with BFTS, you use a normal tuner, changed string cauges several times and did not notice a difference? Well... maybe BFTS wasn't made for you....


----------



## chassless (Dec 9, 2013)

^ i've had my guitar with BFTS for 7 years now and i have never, ever had to take it to anybody to have it (and stay) in tune properly, neither had intonation problems. in fact it's the only guitar i have (tried) that has never needed a set up, and i change tunings and gauges every two months, from E to B and everything in between ...

the only time i needed to have it set up was when i played with most of the bridge saddles out of curiosity. i put them back in place and everything was back to normal.

BFTS is amazing  i think your problem is with your unfortunate guitar, and not BFTS itself


----------



## wilch (Dec 9, 2013)

seems easy enough?


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 9, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Does the 7 strings have a spec sheet yet? If they're baritones, then I'll have a hard time choosing between that or the Merrow sig.



+1 because as much as I don't like inlays [any] I do have the Buzz Feiten installed on all my guitars [because it works] and that is about a $200 pop including the set-up that has to be done at the same time. No problems with tuning at all, or set-ups after it is installed. I have had it installed on several guitars 6 & 7 string, hard tail and OFR. 100% love it and recommend it. And honestly if you are changing string gauges you should be redoing your nut slots, truss rod adj and more whether you have the Buzz Feiten installed or not so...

25.5 scale = no sale to me 

Oh well, looks like Carvin will have the 27" scale seven very soon so no worries. 4-6 week build time and bam, my own sig lol.


----------



## Khoi (Dec 9, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> omg, is that a Desrow gif on ss.org??



hahaha not desBro unfortunately


----------



## slapnutz (Dec 10, 2013)

No Floyd Rose versions? ... not sure if I should be surprised or not ... trying to think back to most of Ola's vids, I dont think he uses floating trems guitars that much correct?


----------



## patata (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's hope evertune and 25,5'' can hold Drop E...


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

Ola says they will be ready by namn. do we have any prices? I need to know how much i need in my piggy bank... hehe


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 10, 2013)

my biggest hope with this line is there is a middle ground between the really high end models and the really low end models(for example a 1000 dollar import) because i've seen the budget models(which are the 2 on the right) and the high end one(which i assume are the 3 on the right)


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

the black 7 with an evertune and white binding  im gassing for i know it wont be cheap but i hope its not outrageous


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2013)

According to Ola the budget 7-string version will be in white and black. Not sure about the USA-made one.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 10, 2013)

I think that is the usa one black with evertune. if the six comes with a sh5 then the 7 must come with something different because those pups with the black lettering look like pegasus or a nazgul


----------



## Charbonneau Guitars (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I'm gonna wait a couple a months to evaluate and try the new parallaxe series guitars before I cut to the chase. I think Washburn has the right tools to make it right this time.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Dec 12, 2013)

If this is the whole Solar line from washburn then I can't help feeling that it feels a bit scattered. 

Of course we don't know all the details yet but I mean some models have the scoop cuts and some don't, it seems that they have different pickups based on what model you get too. I don't think that this is Ola's fault but more so Washburns, it feels like they want the Solar line to fill some sort of void in the Parallaxe lineup and not just being Ola's signature...

I'm probably going to get one anyway lol


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 12, 2013)

Same here im to big of an Ola fan lol ill have to sell my thrasher and get a satan to! XD


----------



## chassless (Dec 13, 2013)

what do you mean by scattered, Fenceclimber ?


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 13, 2013)

I think he's saying the number of models and variations is a bit pointless.


----------



## Alex6534 (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, I'm really rather stoked about these:
Washburn Announces New Ola Englund Signature Series &#8211; Ola Englund


----------



## Schaug (Dec 13, 2013)

It happened what I've feared the most. You get few high end overly expensive models (3000eur)  for that price I could easily buy a Setius or a used Regius btw, and you get a few cheap ass Indo made with shitty pickups. 

Well, KM-7 here I come...


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 13, 2013)

Schaug said:


> It happened what I've feared the most. You get few high end overly expensive models (3000eur)  for that price I could easily buy a Setius or a used Regius btw, and you get a few cheap ass Indo made with shitty pickups.
> 
> Well, KM-7 here I come...



If the cheap Ola 7 is around a grand, it comes with Duncans and an Evertune bridge. That's pretty much on par with the Schecter. Lets see what else they can do before giving up!

I get that you're not happy about the high end model being 3000 euro, but that's a US built custom shop guitar. That's pretty standard fare. 

We've also only seen 5 models out of nine here: 3/5 USA models and 2/4 Indo models.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 13, 2013)

Waiting for my dealer to get back to me about prices for the Solar60


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 13, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Waiting for my dealer to get back to me about prices for the Solar60



I'm supposed to be getting the dealer pricing from the Canadian distributor sometime in the next week.


----------



## Skullet (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm thinking a set of burnt chrome BKPs will look good with the white


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 13, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619698704755595.1073741831.168379573220846&type=1 spec list and prices for all models


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

> International customers: contact your country distributor on following link: Washburn Guitars - International Distributors
> 
> All USA guitars are available with a lead time of 12 &#8211; 16 weeks from order.

















































EDIT:


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 13, 2013)

While they all look awesome, it's a little weird that the Evertune equipped models come with binding and no bevels, and the Hipshot equipped models come with bevels and no binding.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy crap 3,200 map for the evertune seven whats the street price going to be then


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

Pretty sure MAP is street price. USA and Custom Shop Washburns aren't cheap at all.


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 13, 2013)

Washburn Paul Stanley USA PSV 2200RS Signature Series Guitar - Rhinestone


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 13, 2013)

yea as far as it looks i might be going km-7
MAP stands for "Minimum Advertised Price." Kind of like msrp so not all hope is lost


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

MAP is street price in a lot of cases. It's the lowest price a manufacturer will let a seller price their goods. Most sellers (Musiciansfriend, guitarcenter, etc) will go by that final price.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the last one, I would swap the pups with some SH6/SH2N or ... KM7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

According to Ola, the non-USA ones will be made in Indo. Available in April (maybe May ).


----------



## Fenceclimber (Dec 13, 2013)

chassless said:


> what do you mean by scattered, Fenceclimber ?



I wrote that at around 5 AM with my brain set on ''Swedish mode'' so I wasn't to well formulated lol.

I changed my opinoin a bit when they showed the full line now but what I meant was that I felt like Washburn was trying to cover too much ground with one artists signature guitar(s). 

I get it now when they revealed the whole line and I'm propably going to get a import evertune solar some day.


----------



## wilch (Dec 13, 2013)

So what's the general consensus on Indo Washburn's? (I have no idea about Washburn).


----------



## Allealex (Dec 13, 2013)

I was wrong, I just love the indo-made 6er, if they come out with an ebony board.. Too many awesome guitars for 2014, my GAS is giving me cancer


----------



## chassless (Dec 13, 2013)

wilch said:


> So what's the general consensus on Indo Washburn's? (I have no idea about Washburn).



i love mine ! it's amazing. but it's a 2007 model, i don't know if things might have changed since then


----------



## Fenceclimber (Dec 13, 2013)

To be honest, I *really* like these. I know I said what I said earlier but these really look awesome! They look more like their own thing rather than a Ibanez RG look alike like the S7G Solars and that's awesome! 

I also found this just by chance on google, it's probably an early concept or something


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 14, 2013)

No shit dude i have cancer
if it weren't for that evertune my choice between this and the km-7 would be alot easier.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 14, 2013)

From MG.org



Ola Englund said:


> Specs and pictures!
> Washburn Announces New Ola Englund Signature Series &#8211; Ola Englund
> 
> And video!


----------



## chassless (Dec 14, 2013)

Fenceclimber said:


> I also found this just by chance on google, it's probably an early concept or something
> 
> [pics]



it looks far better now with those cutaway on the horns


----------



## manu80 (Dec 14, 2013)

Got 2 washburn (a vindicator and a greg tribett V) and they are very good guitars. In Europe to me it's an underestimated brand.


----------



## MBMoreno (Dec 14, 2013)

I really like the black one from the video Ola posted. And the prices are within reason in my opinion


----------



## ImNotAhab (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow that import 7 string is close to the Ibanez i have always wanted! Are these bolt on or neck through?


----------



## wilch (Dec 15, 2013)

The USA custom's are set neck. Not sure what the Indonesian models will be. Probably set-neck too?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 15, 2013)

all of the guitars have set necks(or at least none are bolt on)


----------



## chassless (Dec 16, 2013)

wilch said:


> The USA custom's are set neck. Not sure what the Indonesian models will be. Probably set-neck too?



at the risk of repeating myself, and sounding like a bad fanboy , i'm gonna add my indonesian washie is a set neck and a great one at that. if this hasn't changed since 2007 then you can expect great construction from these guys


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 16, 2013)

Why did the Evertune 7 doesn't have the cuts on the horns?


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea  but still looks sick i want the pickups to be black too


----------



## rg401 (Dec 16, 2013)

sorry not for me...


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 15, 2014)

The neck is satin thankfully!
This is looking sweet hopefully lots of updates on it during namn...


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 16, 2014)

rg401 said:


> sorry not for me...


 
I love reverse headstocks!....just not this 1. 
It looks like a Guerilla Guitar


----------



## Lewis_Matthews (Jan 16, 2014)

i really like everything about the usa custom, just i'm not too into the evertune, also, the "solar 7 FR" looks like a moded jackson CB-7


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

Lewis_Matthews said:


> the "solar 7 FR" looks like a moded jackson CB-7



...What.

EDIT: Oh you mean that mockup?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...What.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 24, 2014)

Man Am i the only one that http://http://www.gearhounds.com/washburn-ola-englund-px-solor17dlxc-electric-guitar-carbon-black.aspx has ordered one? All these km7s are getting me so exited for my solar&#9786;&#65039;. I got the px160 and am throwing a black distortion and 59 in their. And I got a black one with an evertune 7. Has anyone else ordered theirs? Maybe I only have because I did it through a rep, but I saw this pop up that they were now for order but the first batch won't ship tell April. Washburn Ola Englund PX-SOLAR17DLXC Signature Series Guitar - Carbon Black


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 24, 2014)

The seven and eight look like neck dive city.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 24, 2014)

Too rich for my blood. The only affordable one, as I recall, was immensely lackluster. For a little more than the cheapest, you could get the km7 with decent specs. I can't justify dropping over 1k on something where the only feature that stands out, to me, is the ever tune bridge, which I've only ever heard drastically mixed thoughts on. 

Basically, there are a thousand and one other super strats out there with similar or better specs and a better price. Ola's name and inlays aren't enough to coax a purchase out of me. (Not to say I'm not a fan, I just can't afford over 1k for one of the 'good' ones.)


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 24, 2014)

True but If you look at the specs their not skipping anything even on the 599. Model besides the pickups. Grover's evertune Duncan's And I can't find many guitars for 599 with ebony sadly.http://www.gearhounds.com/washburn-ola-englund-px-solor160whm-electric-guitar-white-matte.aspx


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 25, 2014)

It says the nut width is 43mm making it smaller than the 45mm nut from a ESP NT 7 is that true? or a typo or something on their part?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a typo. 43mm is the width most 6-string Ibbys and Schecters have.


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a typo. 43mm is the width most 6-string Ibbys and Schecters have.



Yeah exactly, but I see it on gearhounds and the official washburn site too, anyone know the real nut width? It'd be sick if it were 45mm.


----------



## wilch (Mar 25, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> Man Am i the only one that http://http://www.gearhounds.com/washburn-ola-englund-px-solor17dlxc-electric-guitar-carbon-black.aspx has ordered one? All these km7s are getting me so exited for my solar&#9786;&#65039;. I got the px160 and am throwing a black distortion and 59 in their. And I got a black one with an evertune 7. Has anyone else ordered theirs? Maybe I only have because I did it through a rep, but I saw this pop up that they were now for order but the first batch won't ship tell April. Washburn Ola Englund PX-SOLAR17DLXC Signature Series Guitar - Carbon Black




Nope, not ordering one. No one from Washburn, the various Washburn fb pages, or the Aussie distributor got back to me to tell me that they had regular nickel fretwire. (which is not a problem, the problem is no response to a simple question...and no it was never specifically listed anywhere that the Washburn Solar's had regular fretwire. Was like pulling teeth just to get an answer to that).

So I ordered something else, and money's going there instead.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea ola said they have regular fret because of string life I don't really care if they don't have SS frets if you have questions i can figure them out bro!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 25, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> Yea ola said they have regular fret because of string life I don't really care if they don't have SS frets if you have questions i can figure them out bro!



The point is that he didn't get a response from the people you'd figure would want his money. They showed a disinterest in his money, so he took it elsewhere.

Anyway, I still really want one, but I just can't justify spending the money. I feel I'd also only be buying because it's got Ola's name attached, and I love him. Not so much for the guitar itself, which doesn't entirely float my boat. If I stumble upon 600-700 extra bucks, I may order one of the imports for collectors purposes though.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm olas biggest fan and had been saving up ever since they announced the models. The import models are so sick I got the 599 model and I'm just swapping the pups for Duncan's and then I got the import evertune model if any of you guys have questions I'll get them anwsered my friend works at USMC so I'll get the specs. So no one on here besides me has ordered one? Wow


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 25, 2014)

I really wish they had a model at 1k like the KM7 with 7 strings, real Duncans, and a hipshot instead of an Evertune :\

I could get a cheap one and mod it.... but it's cheap.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 25, 2014)

Yea they make the px170 and you could put Duncan's in it like I'm doing


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> I'm olas biggest fan and had been saving up ever since they announced the models. The import models are so sick I got the 599 model and I'm just swapping the pups for Duncan's and then I got the import evertune model if any of you guys have questions I'll get them anwsered my friend works at USMC so I'll get the specs. So no one on here besides me has ordered one? Wow



Oh no sir I will be getting one....a few questions since your a pro on the matter....

their available now? or these just preorders?
can you replace the standard bridge on the PX-SOLAR170C with a hipshot?
what is the actual nut width? says 43mm but that can't be right, is it a standard 48mm? or 45mm like a NT7?

If you answer all these questions I'll love you forever.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll get right I that bro the hipshot I can almost be sure on but it's stock bridge is amazing from what I've herd from Jason. And I ordered mine from a rep and the first batch should be shipping April and full swing in May. But I'm assuming gear hounds is an actual order but their not shipping yet thy had the first km7s and I bet the solar will be the same. They always have it first lol.


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> I'll get right I that bro the hipshot I can almost be sure on but it's stock bridge is amazing from what I've herd from Jason. And I ordered mine from a rep and the first batch should be shipping April and full swing in May. But I'm assuming gear hounds is an actual order but their not shipping yet thy had the first km7s and I bet the solar will be the same. They always have it first lol.



Ugh!! Can't wait, too bad I wont be getting mine till prob the end of the year .


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 25, 2014)

What model catches your eye?


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> What model catches your eye?



Gonna be getting the 170C for 2 reasons

1. I cant afford the 3K one 
2. Not digging the evertune besides I don't need anything fancy

But this is a crazy deal I think. Alder body, ebony fretboard, neck thru, even the pickups prob aren't bad but I'd deff be putting in Nazgul and Sentients in, possibly locking tuners and also possibly hipshot if im not big on the bridge but I'm sure it'll be fine, like I said I don't need anything crazy


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 26, 2014)

Spoke to Ola last night and this is what's he said. I'm still looking for the exact nut spec but I'd be safe to say its 48 standard. I ordered mine as early as possible so hope fully the first batch will be coming in April. If you have any other questions let me know bros!


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 26, 2014)

Just called Washburn and confirmed that the nut is 48mm and the batch looks like it will bee shipping in May 20th unless you put in a USA cst shop right when they were anouced. If you have any other questions let me know I can get wanders fast through my USMC family which I can't thank enough.


----------



## Epyon6 (Mar 29, 2014)

Charvel7string said:


> Just called Washburn and confirmed that the nut is 48mm and the batch looks like it will bee shipping in May 20th unless you put in a USA cst shop right when they were anouced. If you have any other questions let me know I can get wanders fast through my USMC family which I can't thank enough.



Nice man thanks, I saw in the beginning of this thread that Ola Left wasburn already? I didn't quite understand but does this mean that there's gonna be a limited run of these? or they gonna be around for a while? cause I'm prob gonna be buying one late this year or early next (due to moving issues)...hope they don't stop production of these before I can get my hands on one....


----------



## dametalbeast (Mar 29, 2014)

wilch said:


> Nope, not ordering one. No one from Washburn, the various Washburn fb pages, or the Aussie distributor got back to me to tell me that they had regular nickel fretwire. (which is not a problem, the problem is no response to a simple question...and no it was never specifically listed anywhere that the Washburn Solar's had regular fretwire. Was like pulling teeth just to get an answer to that).
> 
> So I ordered something else, and money's going there instead.



same here, I was pretty interested in this model, tried looking for some extra info and no one got back to me. after speculation I got the KM-7 and Im pretty damn stoked on it


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 29, 2014)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nice man thanks, I saw in the beginning of this thread that Ola Left wasburn already? I didn't quite understand but does this mean that there's gonna be a limited run of these? or they gonna be around for a while? cause I'm prob gonna be buying one late this year or early next (due to moving issues)...hope they don't stop production of these before I can get my hands on one....



Where does it say he left washburn? I'm pretty sure that's not true, though I haven't really payed any attention to this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2014)

Techdethdrummer said:


> Nice man thanks, I saw in the beginning of this thread that Ola Left wasburn already? I didn't quite understand but does this mean that there's gonna be a limited run of these? or they gonna be around for a while? cause I'm prob gonna be buying one late this year or early next (due to moving issues)...hope they don't stop production of these before I can get my hands on one....



What.

He left Strictly 7.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Mar 29, 2014)

Please check before posting things like that.


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 29, 2014)

He left strictly 7 well he didn't renew he contract with them which I'm happy with because these are looking amazing. Also yesterday I was super happy to see this judging on this little surprise I saw on Facebook.The first batch may be coming in alittle early!&#128522;


----------



## Allealex (Mar 31, 2014)

Soooo does anybody know when this are going to be available in Europe?
My gas for a 160 is just killin' me


----------



## MegaCon91 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm getting the solar 7 with the evertune bridge on it. I really hope it's an awesome guitar! Should get here in mid May. I'll post pics and hopefully some sound samples when I get it \m/


----------



## Casper777 (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys... 

anyone has tested this Washburn already??

did it start to ship?


----------



## Draceius (May 27, 2014)

From what I've seen (and from a quick search) it looks like it hasn't, however gear4music list it, and has the estimated delivery for late September, so it's possible that other retailers may be getting it around that time in autumn, or the gear4music are jumping the gun. Either way I'm sure we'll hear something soon.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 27, 2014)

Draceius said:


> From what I've seen (and from a quick search) it looks like it hasn't, however gear4music list it, and has the estimated delivery for late September, so it's possible that other retailers may be getting it around that time in autumn, or the gear4music are jumping the gun. Either way I'm sure we'll hear something soon.



Gearhounds has them listed. When I contacted them about it they said it would be available in June


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2014)

BusinessMan said:


> Gearhounds has them listed. When I contacted them about it they said it would be available in June



Gearhounds also likes to make stuff up to get people to place preorders so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## MegaCon91 (May 28, 2014)

I ordered mine from Sweetwater and they originally told me that it would be here in mid May but then they called and told me it wouldn't be in till the end of June.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2014)

From their FB:



> Good News for everyone waiting to get their hands on a Washburn PX-Solar guitar...first shipments are now on the way and will hit most markets end of July / Aug. 2014...


----------



## Runander (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone had a real test drive with these guitars yet? They are on my "to consider list" and the ones with Evertune on them seems really nice. They are priced quite high though, the ones with Evertune, the ones without have a much better price tag 

But the question is, does it really matter if the guitar has Evertune or not?


----------



## FantasyMetal (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't wait to try a USA Ola with the EverTune!


----------



## novocaine (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.733184540071878.1073741932.241673545889649&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.733181740072158.1073741931.241673545889649&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.733184540071878.1073741932.241673545889649&type=3


----------



## Acrid (Jun 27, 2014)

Gas got the best of me and picked up a Washburn Solar 160 the other day.







NGD > http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/273955-ngd-washburn-solar-160-a.html


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jul 6, 2014)

Anybody know what kind of pickups are in there? I'm guessing custom Seymour Duncans, but I don't know. Ola's tone consistently has a tight, squishy bottom end that partly comes from the Satan and how he dials in his amp EQ, but I've also seen his demos of other gear and it still comes through, which makes me think it must be the pickups he uses.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 6, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Anybody know what kind of pickups are in there? I'm guessing custom Seymour Duncans, but I don't know. Ola's tone consistently has a tight, squishy bottom end that partly comes from the Satan and how he dials in his amp EQ, but I've also seen his demos of other gear and it still comes through, which makes me think it must be the pickups he uses.



It varies per model, the info is on the Washburn website.

Looks like Duncan Designed in the cheaper models, Duncan SH1 (59) / SH14 (Custom 5) in the better sixes, and Duncan SH1-7/TB14-7 in the better 7s.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jul 6, 2014)

technomancer said:


> It varies per model, the info is on the Washburn website.
> 
> Looks like Duncan Designed in the cheaper models, Duncan SH1 (59) / SH14 (Custom 5) in the better sixes, and Duncan SH1-7/TB14-7 in the better 7s.



I kept Googling it and couldn't find anything, weird. Thanks for the info


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2014)

technomancer said:


> It varies per model, the info is on the Washburn website.
> 
> Looks like Duncan Designed in the cheaper models, Duncan SH1 (59) / SH14 (Custom 5) in the better sixes, and Duncan SH1-7/TB14-7 in the better 7s.



^This is right. The DD's are based on the Distortion/'59 set.

He seems to have switched pickups a few times. Before that, he used a Duncan Distortion/'59 set (around the time his S7G was released), 59-Custom Hybrid/'59 set (a few months before he cut ties with S7G, although some guitars still had Distortions), and then he switched to the Custom 5/'59 set when he started with Washburn.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow, just checked the official Parallaxe website, and it sucks aaaaass! Specs are in pictures so you can't search, no neck material listed, Babicz Full Contact bridge advertised for all the PXL 20 models but isn't in the pictures, PXL series features listed under the Solar section. That's very off-putting in a way. Not that it makes me doubt the potential in the Parallaxe range, but I just think this is sloppy work and quite useless on top.


----------



## Yianni54 (Aug 13, 2014)

wilch said:


> Nope, not ordering one. No one from Washburn, the various Washburn fb pages, or the Aussie distributor got back to me to tell me that they had regular nickel fretwire. (which is not a problem, the problem is no response to a simple question...and no it was never specifically listed anywhere that the Washburn Solar's had regular fretwire. Was like pulling teeth just to get an answer to that).
> 
> So I ordered something else, and money's going there instead.



I have my local guitar center calling Washburn to ask about ordering a USA custom shop. He has tried calling them 3 times and no one has called him back. That's unacceptable in my opinion. I think I will be ordering a Skervy instead.


----------



## guigan (Aug 14, 2014)

way overpriced.


----------



## stickler (Aug 14, 2014)

Folks after seeing wilch and Yianni54's feedback I let Ola know about these issues personally. He apologizes and has already fired off an email to Washburn regarding this issue. I can assure you he is quite upset about this! Yianni54 please check your PM's.


----------



## Yianni54 (Aug 14, 2014)

guigan said:


> way overpriced.



Skervesen is over priced or the Washburn USA?

What high end guitar do you think isn't?


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 15, 2014)

I would love for them to release a solar with a floyd


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 16, 2014)

beerandbeards said:


> I would love for them to release a solar with a floyd



Add me to the list.
Its the only thing preventing the purchase for me.
Everything else about these guitars is just soooo right for my personal preference.


----------



## Yianni54 (Aug 16, 2014)

So does anyone on this forum have one to report on? How is the quality, tone, playability, etc??


----------



## SonicBlur (Aug 16, 2014)

I originally wanted a Solar 7 but it was just taking too long and I'm much too impatient, LOL!


----------



## hellreaper (Aug 17, 2014)

SonicBlur said:


> I originally wanted a Solar 7 but it was just taking too long and I'm much too impatient, LOL!



Same here. Too bad, but I couldn't wait forever..


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 17, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> Add me to the list.
> Its the only thing preventing the purchase for me.
> Everything else about these guitars is just soooo right for my personal preference.



Same!


----------



## beerandbeards (Aug 21, 2014)

I asked Ola when they were going to be available and he said they shipped last week. However they are still no where to be found other than Pre-Order on Sweetwater


----------



## stickler (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweetwater got them in this week.


----------



## Vigaren (Aug 29, 2014)

I went to a Ola clinic yesterday in Stockholm! It was awesome and he is an amazing musician and guitar player. I got a chance to play the Delux 7 Solar with Evertune through a Randall Satan. It sounded HUGE! 

The solar felt great! The neck was super comfy and the guitar overall was just easy to play. I was suprised with how clean the guitar was, it felt flawless. But then again I played it for less than 5 minutes before I had to hand it over to the next guy!!!


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 29, 2014)

Totally GASing for one of these. I need to play one!


----------



## Threadnaught (Aug 30, 2014)

I've just laid down deposits on a mayones and a carvin in the last month, and goddamn does this give me serious GAS. I need a better paying job...


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Aug 30, 2014)

Papa Smurf: The Guitar


----------



## Ajaydizzle (Aug 30, 2014)

I got to play his solar6 BLMT one when he came to Sweetwater sound. I became a believer instantly. It's the best Washburn I've ever played.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Aug 31, 2014)

My 7 string evertuned solar came in yesterday I LOVE it, the neck is perfect!


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 11, 2014)

I had ordered a 16dlx a month ago. Its still going to be another month before it gets here... brutal wait


----------



## jvms (Oct 11, 2014)

Have any of you guys played it? How is the neck compared to an Ibby (mainly the Wizard variety) neck? How diferent is the import version from the USA?


----------



## pushpull7 (Oct 11, 2014)

Another fabulous looking guitar I'll never be able to afford


----------



## Kittenflower (Dec 24, 2015)

I just played a 170C today in a shop in Madrid, and honestly wasn't totally impressed with the feel of it, but it could be because how it was set up at the shop. That 25.5 scale really demands a heavier 7th string for tighter playing.


----------

